# Clear Slime/White Slime forming on my Indian Almond leaf.



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

That's biofilm or fungus, not harmful


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you add anything back to your RO water? You can't just add pure RO water, you need to add minerals back to it. I would cut down on feeding to every few days, add some mosses which will give them lots to eat on off days. Sometimes it can take them a while to breed and they like stable water, so changing 50-70% of it every week or less isn't going to give them stable water. I usually only top off my water with pure RO water but add minerals back to it when doing a water change, but I don't water change much. Once a month maybe. If you are going to change, only change like 5-10%`


----------



## MagicalAlpha (Aug 5, 2011)

My local water is very hard and high in pH. it's in the range of 7.9-8.2. So I don't want to bother with them. Maybe I will try adding a cup to mix them in. I do use tap water for my fish though but I know OEBT prefer acidic water and low pH and most articles I came across mentioned weekly water change, but yeah not huge amount like 50-70%. Maybe I will try 15-25%. Just most of the times when I use my vacuum to suck up all the wastes in the tank, I easily lose about 30%-35% of water. Also my tank is actually only half filled(6 gallons), because I only have 12 shrimps in there but I do have tons of java moss like 2 baseball size.

About the Biofilm/fungus, they are very thick and they trap the shrimp wastes in there as well, so I wasn't sure about leaving them there untouched like that.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

In regards to your half filled tank. You'll wanna fill up the entire tank if you can. The more water there is, the more stable the parameters, always a plus. As for the biofilm encasing the shrimp poop just wait until they eat the biofilm and then get the poop. Shrimp wastes have almost no waste components so its not bad having a bunch in your tank. When you see your TDS going too high that's when I would start vacing the poop up.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Sounds to me like the same kind of fungus some people get when they put in new driftwood into the tank. My shrimp actually ate that stuff up and had no problems at all. I should note that the shrimp I kept in that tank and ate it were snowballs. So they were neos. I would assume it's harmless and edible for others though.


----------



## MagicalAlpha (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't think my shrimps eat them, because the build up normally get thicker and thicker as times go by and yes they kind of look similar to those slime from when putting a new driftwood into the tank, but I don't have this problem in my fish tank though and my shrimp tank is fully cycled. I am going to try and fill up the whole time.

Also my shrimps don't like spinach ..


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

how long have you had the shrimp in there?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

MagicalAlpha said:


> I don't think my shrimps eat them, because the build up normally get thicker and thicker as times go by and yes they kind of look similar to those slime from when putting a new driftwood into the tank, but I don't have this problem in my fish tank though and my shrimp tank is fully cycled. I am going to try and fill up the whole time.
> 
> Also my shrimps don't like spinach ..


How often do you feed? Don't feed for 3-4 days and feed some spinach, bet they start to eat it. lol.


----------



## MagicalAlpha (Aug 5, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> how long have you had the shrimp in there?


Since Oct 24th, but the tank has been running for 8 months.

I feed them once per day like 6/7 granule of Fluval shrimp food.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

MagicalAlpha said:


> Since Oct 24th, but the tank has been running for 8 months.
> 
> I feed them once per day like 6/7 granule of Fluval shrimp food.


Fluval is good as a small treat but daily I found it add's to water quality issues and its rather high in protein and they should have a veggie day now and again and a few days off a week to eat from the tank. If the tank is running for 8 months, their should be lots of biofilm and micro-organisms for the shrimp to eat on for the off days.


----------



## MagicalAlpha (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok, lastnight when I was filing up my tank I took a pic of the new slimes that are forming up... as you can see they look more like a fungus ..and they are only forming on the top side of the leave but not underneath. But I thought Indian almond leaves are supposed to be anti-fungus..


----------

